# Cluster releases Hakchi2 v.2.20, adding support for SNES Classic.



## RustInPeace (Oct 8, 2017)

This is deceiving because I wanted to read what Nintendo's response to this actually was. Ah well, slow news day.


----------



## Oleboy555 (Oct 8, 2017)

niiiiiiicee


----------



## PrincessLillie (Oct 8, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> This is deceiving because I wanted to read what Nintendo's response to this actually was. Ah well, slow news day.


The "Nintendo outraged." part was a joke.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Oct 8, 2017)

I wanted to like the first post, but deceptive title ruined it.


----------



## Kourin (Oct 8, 2017)

Source that Nintendo's outraged? Haven't seen them make a statement on it-


----------



## PrincessLillie (Oct 8, 2017)

Subtle Demise said:


> I wanted to like the first post, but deceptive title ruined it.





sks316 said:


> The "Nintendo outraged." part was a joke.



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Kourin said:


> Source that Nintendo's outraged? Haven't seen them make a statement on it-





sks316 said:


> The "Nintendo outraged." part was a joke.


----------



## pandavova (Oct 8, 2017)

I can say for sure, the joke wasn't funny.


----------



## Kourin (Oct 8, 2017)

Whoops, slow internet right now and didn't see the first posts-


----------



## Subtle Demise (Oct 8, 2017)

Sorry your joke didn't work out, but I was prepared to rant against Nintendo if they threatened legal action against cluster.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Oct 8, 2017)

Kourin said:


> Whoops, slow internet right now and didn't see the first posts-


Quick question: Is your signature hosted on FileTrip? FileTrip was flagged by Google and causes a red screen much like this:



If it's hosted on FileTrip, I'd suggest you move it to Imgur or some other site until this is fixed.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 8, 2017)

"nintendo outraged", joke or not, is a clickbait offence lol. Great news though!


----------



## zoogie (Oct 8, 2017)

Nintendo is actually probably happy people bought their device to pirate SNES games rather than play them on PC or their phone where they get nothing.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Oct 8, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> "nintendo outraged", joke or not, is a clickbait offence lol.


Hey, at least it wasn't entirely clickbait. I thought it was funny... :thonk:


----------



## Oleboy555 (Oct 8, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Quick question: Is your signature hosted on FileTrip? FileTrip was flagged by Google and causes a red screen much like this:
> View attachment 101993
> If it's hosted on FileTrip, I'd suggest you move it to Imgur or some other site until this is fixed.


yeah check the source it is hosted there, that is what is causing the red screens, for me 2


----------



## PrincessLillie (Oct 8, 2017)

WE MADE IT BOYZ


----------



## aykay55 (Oct 8, 2017)

You guys seriously don't get jokes, do you?


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 8, 2017)

Dang, cluster managed to get this out in a week? Mighty impressive! glad to hear the official release has come out. I'll test this out when I get back home to my SNES classic. I'm really looking forward to adding some dkc 2 & 3 to my SNES classic! here's to hoping for the dual booting of the NES and SNES classic firmwares in the near future! And as always, amazing job cluster!


----------



## LukeHasAWii (Oct 8, 2017)

aykay55 said:


> You guys seriously don't get jokes, do you?


It's gbatemp, if there's anything to be criticised, it will be. Oh well. Also good job OP for front page


----------



## PrincessLillie (Oct 8, 2017)

LukeHasAWii said:


> It's gbatemp, if there's anything to be criticised, it will be. Oh well. Also good job OP for front page


Thanks.


----------



## RustInPeace (Oct 8, 2017)

aykay55 said:


> You guys seriously don't get jokes, do you?



Wasn't funny though.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Oct 8, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> Wasn't funny though.


----------



## DarthDub (Oct 8, 2017)

Must get one.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Oct 8, 2017)

Question for everyone: What games will you be installing?
Personally, the first game I'll be installing is Super Mario All-Stars.


----------



## DarthDub (Oct 8, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Question for everyone: What games will you be installing?
> Personally, the first game I'll be installing is Super Mario All-Stars.


Super Mario All-Stars+World.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 8, 2017)

Good news, but the front page picture of the US SNES ruins it


----------



## PrincessLillie (Oct 8, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> Good news, but the front page picture of the US SNES ruins it


fuck you too
I actually like the design of the US SNES.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 8, 2017)

sks316 said:


> fuck you too
> I actually like the design of the US SNES.


Yeah, even if it is a distasteful beautiful set of squares patched together, at least it is easier to replicate correctly using LEGOs... /s


----------



## DarthDub (Oct 8, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Yeah, even if it is a distasteful beautiful set of squares patched together, at least it is easier to replicate correctly using LEGOs... /s


Are the japanese controllers detachable?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 8, 2017)

DarthDub said:


> Are the japanese controllers detachable?


This is not a Famicom, it is a Super Famicom, they are super detachable.


----------



## DarthDub (Oct 8, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> This is not a Famicom, it is a Super Famicom, they are super detachable.


Sweet! Time to import!


----------



## PrincessLillie (Oct 8, 2017)

New video from Cluster showcasing an overclocked Star Fox


----------



## Lpckid (Oct 8, 2017)

Garbage street turd shit kinda like bullshit we will brick your 3ds soon on next dump rom


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 8, 2017)

Lpckid said:


> Garbage street turd shit kinda like bullshit we will brick your 3ds soon on next dump rom


wut?


----------



## PrincessLillie (Oct 8, 2017)

Lpckid said:


> Garbage street turd shit kinda like bullshit we will brick your 3ds soon on next dump rom


The fuck kinda drugs you been doing?


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Oct 8, 2017)

Get this when click this link

Deceptive site ahead
Attackers on s2.filetrip.net may trick you into doing something dangerous like installing software or revealing your personal information (for example, passwords, phone numbers, or credit cards). Learn more


----------



## PrincessLillie (Oct 8, 2017)

Xenon Hacks said:


> Get this when click this link
> 
> Deceptive site ahead
> Attackers on s2.filetrip.net may trick you into doing something dangerous like installing software or revealing your personal information (for example, passwords, phone numbers, or credit cards). Learn more


It's a false positive with FileTrip, where many people have their signatures hosted. Click "Learn More" and then click "Visit this unsafe page." GBAtemp is working with Google to sort this out.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 8, 2017)

Xenon Hacks said:


> Get this when click this link
> 
> Deceptive site ahead
> Attackers on s2.filetrip.net may trick you into doing something dangerous like installing software or revealing your personal information (for example, passwords, phone numbers, or credit cards). Learn more


Yeah, Mr. Google doesn't like @Kourin 's signature.


----------



## Jhyrachy (Oct 8, 2017)

Stupid question, it's not possible to play nes mini roms on snes mini, even if they share the same hardware, right?


----------



## PrincessLillie (Oct 8, 2017)

Apparently there's now a tutorial to use Hakchi v2.20, albeit an unofficial one and a video tutorial.
Thread by PPlays: Tutorial Video - How to add SNES Games to your SNES Classic+Retroarch. Official Hackchi2 v2.20

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Jhyrachy said:


> Stupid question, it's not possible to play nes mini roms on snes mini, even if they share the same hardware, right?


It should be possible with RetroArch.


----------



## Jhyrachy (Oct 8, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Apparently there's now a tutorial to use Hakchi v2.20, albeit an unofficial one and a video tutorial.
> Thread by PPlays: Tutorial Video - How to add SNES Games to your SNES Classic+Retroarch. Official Hackchi2 v2.20
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...



Ye with retroarch core, but it could be cool to do it with some kind of custom firmware based on official emulators


----------



## PrincessLillie (Oct 8, 2017)

Jhyrachy said:


> Ye with retroarch core, but it could be cool to do it with some kind of custom firmware based on official emulators


Well, since RetroArch already exists, I'm sure that many people would have chosen that route already...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

By the way, if you have issues with Hakchi2, this would be the place to report them.


----------



## laudern (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## OblivionReign (Oct 8, 2017)

Cool! Ill have to thank Cluster.


----------



## leon315 (Oct 8, 2017)

Is there a limit about quantity of roms we can put?


----------



## regnad (Oct 8, 2017)

Can hakchi change the UI of  JP SFC Mini to English SNES Mini UI?


----------



## ital (Oct 8, 2017)

What are the ins and outs of overclocking the Mini? I've looked at the difference "-boost-fx 3" makes to Starfox and its really impressive plus the hardware is underclocked along with other emulation factors which keeps the same slowdown as the real deal but I'd like to smooth everything out so it runs nice and crispy. 

Anyone experimented with these aspects yet?


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 8, 2017)

Is this unofficial or official release version ?


----------



## ital (Oct 8, 2017)

azoreseuropa said:


> Is this unofficial or official release version ?



Official.


----------



## pedro702 (Oct 8, 2017)

so snes classic is basicaly nes classic with diferent shell and emulator lol its the same exact chip and os and everything they just added a snes emulator to nes classic and changed the outter shell lolol.

i hope someday to see n64 classic srs n64 looks awful on hdtvs its time we get something that plays good looking n64 on tvs that is legit.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 8, 2017)

replicashooter said:


> Official.



Thank you.


----------



## GGC (Oct 8, 2017)

Edit: nevermind, figured it out!

Hi everyone,

I'm looking for a tutorial to configure RetroArch for games that don't work on the SNES Mini (Star Ocean [patched], Terranigma, Final Fight 2, among others). I've dragged and dropped the .zip file on the main Hakchi2 window but how do I make sure it's installed? How can I access its settings?

Also wondering if there should be a space before the " --retroarch" at the end of the command line for each game.

Hope I posted where I'm supposed to! Thanks!


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 8, 2017)

Can anyone list the SNES ROMS that don't work on the SNES Mini ? Curiosity.


----------



## squizzy2k (Oct 8, 2017)

Hmm trying to dump kernel, but the mini will not respond


----------



## 0100100001001001 (Oct 8, 2017)

I'm hoping someone comes up with a hardmod that adds an SD card slot.


----------



## squizzy2k (Oct 8, 2017)

got it working


----------



## kublai (Oct 8, 2017)

This tool and the new features added are so nice. Thanks Cluster for all your hard work.


----------



## johsam (Oct 8, 2017)

Awesome!! Is there any way to get NES-roms working on the SNES Classic?


----------



## kublai (Oct 8, 2017)

johsam said:


> Awesome!! Is there any way to get NES-roms working on the SNES Classic?



yes, you need to add retroarch. There's another thread on here with a video tutorial.


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Oct 8, 2017)

*Good meme!*

Otherwise, I wish I had a SNES classic. It's probably gonna be sold out before I can ever get my hands on one.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 8, 2017)

We are waiting for our SNES Classic Mini (EUROPE) to arrive between Oct 10-13. I will add SNES ROMS to SNES MINI (NO NES ROMS AND ANYTHING ELSE.. Just SNES ROMS). We have NES Classic Mini (Europe) and only NES ROMS in it as well. Just feeling right at home like those classics was in 1980's and 1990's.


----------



## Actnash (Oct 8, 2017)

If you have a nes classic edition, can you use the new hakchi to play snes games on the official emulator? I think I saw there was a guy who basically converted his nes mini software into snes mini and had the snes main screen, background options, etc... may have used something else besides hakchi. I feel like there's no need to buy an snes classic if you can just use the nes, since everything is the same under the hood. I know you can use retroarch to play snes games on nes, but the official snes emulator handles the super fx games better.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 8, 2017)

azoreseuropa said:


> Can anyone list the SNES ROMS that don't work on the SNES Mini ? Curiosity.



This should be up to date

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...vh8t2aV5cVswYlnsdKxn9xoIW2Y/htmlview?sle=true


----------



## CaptainSodaPop (Oct 8, 2017)

Long live the homebrew scene!


----------



## wiiNinja (Oct 8, 2017)

Is there a list of compatible games somewhere?

Edit: Just saw the list two posts above.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 8, 2017)

wiiNinja said:


> Is there a list of compatible games somewhere?



 I posted a link two posts above *sigh*oh well 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...vh8t2aV5cVswYlnsdKxn9xoIW2Y/htmlview?sle=true


----------



## wiiNinja (Oct 8, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> I posted a link two posts above *sigh*oh well
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...vh8t2aV5cVswYlnsdKxn9xoIW2Y/htmlview?sle=true



Thanks. My mouse was quicker than my eyes.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 8, 2017)

wiiNinja said:


> Thanks. My mouse was quicker than my eyes.



No worries, man


----------



## johsam (Oct 8, 2017)

kublai said:


> yes, you need to add retroarch. There's another thread on here with a video tutorial.



Added retroarch. There's a little input-lag on the NES-games but other then that it works fine.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 8, 2017)

@kongsnutz or @PPlays   Is it possible to sync new games to the Classic without having it turned on, but just plugged in to USB? I know for the kernel stuff, you need to have it on, but for ROMs, I am curious.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Oct 8, 2017)

leon315 said:


> Is there a limit about quantity of roms we can put?


The free space is roughly the same as the NES Classic, so I'd say quite a few ROMs, at least enough for anyone to need.


----------



## leon315 (Oct 8, 2017)

sks316 said:


> The free space is roughly the same as the NES Classic, so I'd say quite a few ROMs, at least enough for anyone to need.


how many free memory are there??


----------



## norwichred (Oct 8, 2017)

I'm having problems   I don't know if anyone can help?

I've got to the stage where it tells you that you have to install the driver, it opens a DOS window and then just hangs.

Please help 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



norwichred said:


> I'm having problems   I don't know if anyone can help?
> 
> I've got to the stage where it tells you that you have to install the driver, it opens a DOS window and then just hangs.
> 
> Please help


Just found there's a window behind saying "waiting for the device" with a progress bar stuck at zero.  When windows tries to install a driver it is failing so guess that's the issue?


----------



## PrincessLillie (Oct 8, 2017)

leon315 said:


> how many free memory are there??


Around 200 to 300 MB. It should say in the Hakchi2 window how much memory you're using.


----------



## leon315 (Oct 8, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Around 200 to 300 MB. It should say in the Hakchi2 window how much memory you're using.


OH MAN, i'm still at work and i'm thirsty, hungry, tired and totally frustrated... i NEED FEEDING RIGHT NOW atm, my stomach took the control of my body

I USUALLY SPOKEN VEY VEY GOOD british


----------



## OblivionReign (Oct 8, 2017)

leon315 said:


> Is there a limit about quantity of roms we can put?


Test it and find out ^~^


----------



## leezantua (Oct 8, 2017)

I have the european ver of the snes. Do I choose snes classic or the super famicom version when using hackchi?


----------



## MushGuy (Oct 8, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> I posted a link two posts above *sigh*oh well
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...vh8t2aV5cVswYlnsdKxn9xoIW2Y/htmlview?sle=true


It's really strange that Panel de Pon doesn't work, considering that it is included in Super Famicom Mini. Since the source code is publicly available, does it mean compatibility can be fixed?


----------



## linkinworm (Oct 8, 2017)

leezantua said:


> I have the european ver of the snes. Do I choose snes classic or the super famicom version when using hackchi?


I just use snes classic on my EU console, i assume the famicom does some japanesey stuff to it or it just wont work at all


----------



## Krazyeye (Oct 8, 2017)

Owner of SNES Mini Classic (US) version here. I was able to successfully hack mine using the hakchi2 2.20. I have currently uploaded additional 86 games + 21 original and all are working flawlessly  thank you @Cluster for amazing work!


----------



## Hihomaster (Oct 8, 2017)

i tried to install super puyo puyo tsu and it doesn't work but the wiki says it works why???


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Oct 8, 2017)

Should we feel bad that everything Nintendo makes is always being hacked and how soon they do it? I mean other stuff probably holds up longer than nintendo.


----------



## Amjak (Oct 8, 2017)

GGC said:


> Edit: nevermind, figured it out!
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> ...



EDIT: i also figured it out! it is a --retroarch with a space at the end of the command line

Can you tell us how you did it ? i have the same Problem, i want to start some german language games (pal-version) with retroarch and a --retroarch in the command line dont work
all other consol games like nes and genesis work well but SNES-Pal games dont (Snes9x and retroarch modul is installed)
sorry for my bad english
Gr33tZ Amjak


----------



## jesterscourt (Oct 8, 2017)

(edited)


----------



## Advokaten (Oct 8, 2017)

How many games are we able to fit on the SNES Classic now? I haven't gotten around to try it out yet.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 8, 2017)

MushGuy said:


> It's really strange that Panel de Pon doesn't work, considering that it is included in Super Famicom Mini. Since the source code is publicly available, does it mean compatibility can be fixed?



No idea how games could be patched on Canoe.


----------



## Jayro (Oct 9, 2017)

Is there an easy method to sort my games by system using folders? (NES, SNES, GBC, etc)

The folders system in Hakchi2 is a disaster.


----------



## wiiNinja (Oct 9, 2017)

Jayro said:


> Is there an easy method to sort my games by system using folders? (NES, SNES, GBC, etc)
> 
> The folders system in Hakchi2 is a disaster.



How do you think it should be improved?


----------



## Actnash (Oct 9, 2017)

Is there talk of having a dual boot option, where you can load up the nesce or the snesce firmware and play nes and snes games on one box? I feel like I've seen this somewhere. I have a nes classic edition and would love to be able to plug up snes classic controllers and be able to switch between the two systems (without using retroarch) using the official emulators for both systems. If I can do this, it will take away the stress of trying to buy a constantly sold out snes mini anytime soon. Does anyone know anything about this?


----------



## jesterscourt (Oct 9, 2017)

Advokaten said:


> How many games are we able to fit on the SNES Classic now? I haven't gotten around to try it out yet.



Assuming SNES games only, you could easily put on 125-150 in addition to the 21 already loaded.  You probably want to keep a bit of extra space for saves.


----------



## captaineos (Oct 9, 2017)

Error C7 occours 
when enabling scan lines
/bin/clover-canoe-shvc-wr -rom /usr/share/games/CLV-U-FQRLG/Aladdin_(U)_[!].sfrom.7z --volume 100 -rollback-snapshot-period 600 *--enable-crt-scanlines*
*
Any idea how to enable scanlines in pixel perfect like we always could do on NES mini?
Cheers!

I don't want the 4:3 bilinear stretch the CRT filter imposes*


----------



## Jayro (Oct 9, 2017)

wiiNinja said:


> How do you think it should be improved?


Nevermind, I found the folder manager.


----------



## chartube12 (Oct 9, 2017)

Other sites confirmed it is the exact same hardware as the nes classic. They were able to modify their review units with the old (then current) hakchi about 2 weeks ago. So what was changed in this release?, I assume mostly nothing!


----------



## PrincessLillie (Oct 9, 2017)

chartube12 said:


> Other sites confirmed it is the exact same hardware as the nes classic. They were able to modify their review units with the old (then current) hakchi about 2 weeks ago. So what was changed in this release?, I assume mostly nothing!


The hardware may be the same, but the software, despite looking very similar, was quite different. The old version was made to work with the NES Classic's software, and it was not very compatible with the SNES Classic.


----------



## MushGuy (Oct 9, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> No idea how games could be patched on Canoe.


Maybe make a code comparison between the Japanese version and the International version.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 9, 2017)

MushGuy said:


> Maybe make a code comparison between the Japanese version and the International version.



Perhaps, there should be a solution some way though.


----------



## spiritwalker (Oct 9, 2017)

First post here... And sorry for my english.
While testing Donkey Kong Country 2 via canoe I've noticed some audio issues as skipping and abrupt fade-ins and outs.
I decided to check this game using retroarch and I found much better quality of audio emulation, but the game seems to run noticable slower than on canoe while retroarch FPS counter shows perfect 60FPS.
So, can somebody check this game out on both emulators and tell which emulation speed is true to original game?
I've got (a probably false) feeling that canoe uses some kind of speedhack that keep game play faster than it should be. Hence audio skipping, fadeouts, etc.


----------



## captaineos (Oct 9, 2017)

Is it possible some games are positioned incorrectly resulting in cropping on the bottom? 
Adams Family is too high (extra black border on the bottom
Nigel Mansells world championship is cropped at the bottom ( extra black border on the top ) 
Goof Troop results in error C8

Have expiremented with command line for scanlines but all result in C7 error as above. 

Fantastic work though - the sheer fact I can reset to the home with select and down is phenomenal


----------



## spiritwalker (Oct 9, 2017)

captaineos said:


> Error C7 occours
> when enabling scan lines
> /bin/clover-canoe-shvc-wr -rom /usr/share/games/CLV-U-FQRLG/Aladdin_(U)_[!].sfrom.7z --volume 100 -rollback-snapshot-period 600 *--enable-crt-scanlines
> 
> ...



It only can be done in SNESmini by editing " /usr/bin/clover-canoe-shvc" via FTP connection.  But since this file in read-only directory, you also need to implement a couple of linux tricks. Some mistakes in doing that and you'll get a softbrick. If that's not scaring you - I can try to write a how-to manual.


----------



## squizzy2k (Oct 9, 2017)

Question guy's

 With the SNES Mini we have Starfox 2, but it comes with a christmas symbol with Starfox2 font,
How can I add the original boxed cover to the Mini?

I thought I might just hide original game, tho there doesn't seem to be a rom around to replace it with.

Anyone done this b4?


----------



## johsam (Oct 9, 2017)

squizzy2k said:


> it comes with a christmas symbol with Starfox2 font,
> How can I add the original boxed cover to the Mini?
> 
> I thought I might just hide original game, tho there doesn't seem to be a rom around to replace it with.
> ...



You need to complete one level in Starfox 1 to unlock Starfox 2.


----------



## squizzy2k (Oct 9, 2017)

Ok
then it adds the Boxed art?


----------



## Jayro (Oct 9, 2017)

*Can anyone help me with this issue?*
(_Am I doing something wrong? Missing a step?)_

I'm trying to add RetroArch to my _NES Classic_. (Not Super NES Classic)

Look at the used memory and total memory, and the error on the screenshot. Shit isn't adding up or making sense. I'm using the latest hakchi v2.20, the latest retroarch cores v0.8 for hakchi 2.20, and this fucking app wont install it right.

I'll start with the console completely at stock, modules uninstalled, stock kernel, original games, factory reset, etc....

Then I'll flash the custom kernel.
All is still good after the flash.
I can add NES games just fine, and no issues...
But when I try to install the latest Retroarch cores in the modules menu, I get this bullshit. Help?


----------



## Dan-the-Rebirth (Oct 9, 2017)

so how many games kan wee add to the snes mini now?
and can it play nes games? or only with retroarch?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 9, 2017)

Dan-the-Rebirth said:


> so how many games kan wee add to the snes mini now?
> and can it play nes games? or only with retroarch?


Sure you can, but you shouldn't do wee games.  Are you drunk? You should work on that alcoholism problem.


----------



## yourmotherschoice (Oct 9, 2017)

i cant get "grand poo world" and "super dram world 2" running on my SNES Mini. other mario hacks like kaizo mario 1, 2, 3 and super dram world 1 are runnin fine. also the european version of super mario allstrard didnt work, but the us rom does fine. retroarch is installed.
anyone who can help me?
thanks


----------



## Magnus87 (Oct 9, 2017)

Now you are playing with Hakchi,  Super Hakchi


----------



## MrJason005 (Oct 9, 2017)

I just don't get why would someone buy this over a raspberry pi
Retropie has an excellent interface


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 9, 2017)

MrJason005 said:


> I just don't get why would someone buy this over a raspberry pi
> Retropie has an excellent interface



Oh, I don't know, maybe because this is legally sanctioned emulation, for one, and it feels more authentic?  No need to buy a case, no need to buy anything extra, no SD card, PSU, heatsink, installing software, no frills. Heaven forbid people want to get this  People suggesting getting a RP3 is becoming anathema. Lol. Sorry, but when you take into account the PCB, SD card, case, PSU, heatsink, controller/adapter, the price is exactly the same as the Snes Classic, so....yeah. To each their own, I guess.


----------



## Krazyeye (Oct 9, 2017)

MrJason005 said:


> I just don't get why would someone buy this over a raspberry pi
> Retropie has an excellent interface



Not sure how old you are but if you grew up in the 90s, this is MUST have for 90s Nostalgia. And you can't beat the fact that SNES Mini comes with (2) wired classic SNES controllers; and boy do they feel good


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 9, 2017)

Krazyeye said:


> Not sure how old you are but if you grew up in the 90s, this is MUST have for 90s Nostalgia. And you can't beat the fact that SNES Mini comes with (2) wired classic SNES controllers; and boy do they feel good



Some people just like blindly defending their precious Pi


----------



## Advokaten (Oct 9, 2017)

MrJason005 said:


> I just don't get why would someone buy this over a raspberry pi
> Retropie has an excellent interface





the_randomizer said:


> Some people just like blindly defending their precious Pi



One man can achieve both. And love them equally. There is no need for blasphemy.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 9, 2017)

Advokaten said:


> One man can achieve both. And love them equally.



I couldn't care less about the Pi, to be brutally honest.


----------



## Advokaten (Oct 9, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> I couldn't care less about the Pi, to be brutally honest.



Brutally honest? You certainly aren't f-ing around. To each his own I guess.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 9, 2017)

Advokaten said:


> Brutally honest? You certainly aren't f-ing around. To each his own I guess.



I'm just sick of people saying "Raspberry Pi 3 is so much better" or "get that instead" ad infinitum, it's really irritating.


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 9, 2017)

A debate brewing between raspberry pi fans and SNES classic fans?

*Grabs popcorn*


----------



## Dan-the-Rebirth (Oct 9, 2017)

It says in the FAQ that 75% of all games work.  do we know what that 25% are?


----------



## MrJason005 (Oct 9, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Oh, I don't know, maybe because this is legally sanctioned emulation, for one, and it feels more authentic?


No comment


> No need to buy a case, no need to buy anything extra, no SD card, PSU, heatsink, installing software, no frills. Heaven forbid people want to get this  People suggesting getting a RP3 is becoming anathema. Lol. Sorry, but when you take into account the PCB, SD card, case, PSU, heatsink, controller/adapter, the price is exactly the same as the Snes Classic, so....yeah. To each their own, I guess.



https://goo.gl/YqMuoQ  <--- Power supply: 8.2GBP
https://goo.gl/MKRLjT    <--- Raspberry pi + 16GB SD card: 33GBP
https://goo.gl/TaujaT      <--- Case: 3GBP
https://goo.gl/Fcp5sM     <---- Heatsink: 1GBP
https://goo.gl/CBJivH       <---- 2 SNES controllers: 5GBP

Total: ~50GBP
The SNES mini costs 70GBP+

And you not only have a retro machine, you have a full debian environment and can do everything you can imagine (web browsing and home media capabilities, etc)



> installing software, no frills.



Subjective, therefore, no comment

I'm not a raspberry pi fanboy, I don't even have one. I just simply think of what gives me the best value.


----------



## Advokaten (Oct 9, 2017)

MrJason005 said:


> I just simply think of what gives me the best value.



If you really care that much about the price, just use your PC man.


----------



## digipimp75 (Oct 9, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> I'm just sick of people saying "Raspberry Pi 3 is so much better" or "get that instead" ad infinitum, it's really irritating.



Agreed.  I built a Pi system a few months ago, and it's amazing, but I still bought the SNES Classic.  Why the hell not??  It's official Nintendo hardware, and it's cute


----------



## Ciccio8412 (Oct 9, 2017)

Hi,
i have a question: if you "shake" the console you hear some noise?


----------



## [^Blark^] (Oct 9, 2017)

digipimp75 said:


> Agreed.  I built a Pi system a few months ago, and it's amazing, but I still bought the SNES Classic.  Why the hell not??  It's official Nintendo hardware, and it's cute


Same I bought mine (pi) when I missed the nes mini classic not because people were telling me to buy it instead, but because I always wanted an emulation station too. So I bought a pi3 with an 8bitdo controller and a nes case with heats inks roughly a 60+purchase but worth it. I can see where most say just get a pi because once I got it I liked it a lot and even threw a nes mini theme on it to go with the nes case.(my own mini/retroarch basically) Overall I love my pi but I also love the "mini" series I'd still get a nes mini if I can find one for a reasonable price. I also bought a snes classic had to get the 189.99 bundle from gamestop but Imo it was worth it I like the wireless YOK controllers clicky buttons but I like them.


----------



## LukeHasAWii (Oct 9, 2017)

I don't have a pi, but I can say that if you want a no-frills cheap super nes experience, grabbing an rpi3 and a supernes usb controller is the way to go. You really only need the snes classic for the aesthetics.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 9, 2017)

LukeHasAWii said:


> I don't have a pi, but I can say that if you want a no-frills cheap super nes experience, grabbing an rpi3 and a supernes usb controller is the way to go. You really only need the snes classic for the aesthetics.



Meh, I prefer using Nintendo's official Snes emulator, feels more legit to me.


----------



## LukeHasAWii (Oct 9, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Meh, I prefer using Nintendo's official Snes emulator, feels more legit to me.


True, but the whole concept of emulators as a whole is controversial. By the way, what made you choose your profile pic?


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 9, 2017)

LukeHasAWii said:


> True, but the whole concept of emulators as a whole is controversial. By the way, what made you choose your profile pic?



I know, but it feels better psychologically for me to use legit/licensed emulators, no dinking with config files, setting up SD cards, etc. Well, I like foxes, is the reason.


----------



## LukeHasAWii (Oct 9, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> I know, but it feels better psychologically for me to use legit/licensed emulators, no dinking with config files, setting up SD cards, etc. Well, I like foxes, is the reason.


Cool. Do you own (don't know if own is the right word?) any?


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 9, 2017)

LukeHasAWii said:


> Cool. Do you own (don't know if own is the right word?) any?



No, I work with foxes, I have a thread in my signature. As far as the Raspberry Pi, what makes me sick is everyone, or at least, numerous people suggesting it and thinking the Snes Classic is something evil and worthy of being averted.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 9, 2017)

LukeHasAWii said:


> I don't have a pi, but I can say that if you want a no-frills cheap super nes experience, grabbing an rpi3 and a supernes usb controller is the way to go. You really only need the snes classic for the aesthetics.


I don't know.. With all the reports of significant input lag? Sounds like a pass for me.

Not to mention there's no legal gray areas since the SNES classic is an authorized device. Unless you modify it.. Of course.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 9, 2017)

Memoir said:


> I don't know.. With all the reports of significant input lag? Sounds like a pass for me.
> 
> Not to mention there's no legal gray areas since the SNES classic is an authorized device.



Under US copyright law, emulators that don't contain copyrighted software have been deemed fair game by the US Supreme Court. Given that they are reverse-engineered/derivative works, they're legal. Sony tried suing Connectix and Bleem and lost in both cases, where the judge dismissed the lawsuits stating emulators are legal since the don't contain copyrighted information. Hardware can't be copyrighted either. I go by what the US law says, and not what some dude at NOA says on their site. ROMs and ISO images, whole other area.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 9, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Under US copyright law, emulators that don't contain copyrighted software have been deemed fair game by the US Supreme Court. Given that they are reverse-engineered/derivative works, they're legal. Sony tried suing Connectix and Bleem and lost in both cases, where the judge dismissed the lawsuits stating emulators are legal since the don't contain copyrighted information. Hardware can't be copyrighted either. I go by what the US law says, and not what some dude at NOA says on their site. *ROMs and ISO images*, whole other area.



My point right there. Never explicitly said anything about emulators.


----------



## Waveracer (Oct 9, 2017)

I just did it, it was easy so thanks to Cluster but I have a question. Can I display all games together instead of having a separate folder for added games? There's a video on YouTube of a guy with all games together.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 9, 2017)

Memoir said:


> My point right there. Never explicitly said anything about emulators.



No, but, the Snes Classic, being legit and licensed, feels better for me, somehow. More so than an RP3. I'm sick and tired of people suggesting it ad nauseum.



Waveracer said:


> I just did it, it was easy so thanks to Cluster but I have a question. Can I display all games together instead of having a separate folder for added games? There's a video on YouTube of a guy with all games together.



You have to disable folders in Hackchi


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 9, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> No, but, the Snes Classic, being legit and licensed, feels better for me, somehow. More so than an RP3. I'm sick and tired of people suggesting it ad nauseum.



I'm saying the SNES classic is the way to go. The RPI thing gets old. Not to mention a quick search shows the nice input lag that comes with it. Playing on my SNES classic is better than any PC emulation.


----------



## Waveracer (Oct 9, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> No, but, the Snes Classic, being legit and licensed, feels better for me, somehow. More so than an RP3. I'm sick and tired of people suggesting it ad nauseum.
> 
> 
> 
> You have to disable folders in Hackchi


Sorry where's that option? Thank you.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 9, 2017)

Waveracer said:


> Sorry where's that option? Thank you.



Settings - > Page/Folder Structure -> Change no. of max games per folder limit from 30 to 100


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 9, 2017)

Memoir said:


> I'm saying the SNES classic is the way to go. The RPI thing gets old. Not to mention a quick search shows the nice input lag that comes with it. Playing on my SNES classic is better than any PC emulation.


Oh no, What if the PC Master race people see you say that?


----------



## Jayro (Oct 9, 2017)

digipimp75 said:


> Agreed.  I built a Pi system a few months ago, and it's amazing, but I still bought the SNES Classic.  Why the hell not??  It's official Nintendo hardware, and it's cute


Same here. I love my Pi, but I love the SNES Classic too. It's also much easier to install RetroArch to than the NES Classic.


----------



## Waveracer (Oct 9, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Settings - > Page/Folder Structure -> Change no. of max games per folder limit from 30 to 100


 I selected 100 and saved setting to SNESC but it didn't change anything.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 9, 2017)

Waveracer said:


> I selected 100 and saved setting to SNESC but it didn't change anything.



You didn't click on this?






That option is supposed to be selected.


----------



## Waveracer (Oct 9, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> You didn't click on this?
> 
> That option is supposed to be selected.



Yes, I did but it doesn't change anything even after saving settings to SNESC and getting the Done! dialogue box.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Oct 9, 2017)

Jayro said:


> *Can anyone help me with this issue?*
> (_Am I doing something wrong? Missing a step?)_
> 
> I'm trying to add RetroArch to my _NES Classic_. (Not Super NES Classic)
> ...


Holy fuck, this is unlike anything I've ever seen before. You could try redumping your NAND. If that doesn't work, file an issue with Cluster.


----------



## Waveracer (Oct 9, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> You didn't click on this?
> 
> That option is supposed to be selected.



Solved. It only works if you copy (synchronise) the games again.


----------



## [^Blark^] (Oct 9, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> You didn't click on this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait you have final fantasy VI but the system comes with III which was 6 am I right or wrong. AFAIK III for snes was 6 in Japan. Or is 3 actually 3 idk haven't played it on my classic yet to find out


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 9, 2017)

[^Blark^] said:


> Wait you have final fantasy VI but the system comes with III which was 6 am I right or wrong. AFAIK III for snes was 6 in Japan. Or is 3 actually 3 idk haven't played it on my classic yet to find out


Yes, FF3 (SNES) is FF6.


----------



## Waveracer (Oct 9, 2017)

[^Blark^] said:


> out


Yeah, it's confusing. IV was II in US, V was Japan-only (weird) and VI was III in US. So it's like:

first SNES game IV/II
second SNES game V
third SNES game VI/III.

Does anybody know how to solve the sound glitch on Terranigma (without Retroarch)? Is it possible?


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 10, 2017)

[^Blark^] said:


> Wait you have final fantasy VI but the system comes with III which was 6 am I right or wrong. AFAIK III for snes was 6 in Japan. Or is 3 actually 3 idk haven't played it on my classic yet to find out



Oh that, I added the uncensored version to the list, sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Waveracer (Oct 10, 2017)

Now I get a C8 error when I shut down the system. Probably, there is a limit for games on the same folder or on root (because of the RAM). I have 76 games including the original ones.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 10, 2017)

Waveracer said:


> Now I get a C8 error when I shut down the system. Probably, there is a limit for games on the same folder or on root (because of the RAM). I have 76 games including the original ones.



I wouldn't go more than 60 or so per folder, or so I've been told. Try to make another folder.


----------



## Home_Rowed (Oct 10, 2017)

Does hakchi2 v2.20 have SNES Classic save management? I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## johsam (Oct 10, 2017)

Home_Rowed said:


> Does hakchi2 v2.20 have SNES Classic save management? I haven't tried it yet.



 Yes it does.


----------



## Home_Rowed (Oct 10, 2017)

Hey, is there a way I could get the 4 weeks of Zelda AST to use the same save slots via hakchi? Maybe one of the command line augments or something.


----------



## LordVash (Oct 10, 2017)

Hi all,
first i want to thanks Cluster for the work done.
Second i need help for some problem. I have the Snes mini and using nes game with the Retroarch mode i can play the game but i'm not able to go back to the main menu and i have to restart the console. That means that i cannot use the save points.
The second thing is that i tryed a bunch of snes roms and the only one that is not starting at the moment is dragonball hyper dimension.
Can you help me with this 2 problems please?
Thanks!

ps. ah it would be awesome if for snes game all the 4 buttons being enabled 2 normal nes and 2 with autofire (like in my old fake nes console  )


----------



## philipx99 (Oct 10, 2017)

LordVash said:


> Hi all,
> first i want to thanks Cluster for the work done.
> Second i need help for some problem. I have the Snes mini and using nes game with the Retroarch mode i can play the game but i'm not able to go back to the main menu and i have to restart the console. That means that i cannot use the save points.
> The second thing is that i tryed a bunch of snes roms and the only one that is not starting at the moment is dragonball hyper dimension.
> ...



Try to get the new Hakchi 2.20.15 version and use 0.8 Retroarch with core. The new 0.9 retroarch seem to have issue emulate with snes game.(Issue: Black screen then reset to main menu). For in game reset for SNES game or nes game, you need to ensure that use button combination to reset is enable in controller hack (Setting). Then click on the select reset button combination in controller hack to bring up a controller interface. Tick the combination button you want it to reset. Usually people tend to use Down+Select. Hope it help.


----------



## Magnus87 (Oct 10, 2017)

MrJason005 said:


> No comment
> 
> 
> https://goo.gl/YqMuoQ  <--- Power supply: 8.2GBP
> ...



Old/Used PC                                 <------ 0GBP
https://goo.gl/CBJivH       <---- 2 SNES controllers: 5GBP

Total: 5GBP
The Raspberry set:  50GBP


----------



## LordVash (Oct 10, 2017)

philipx99 said:


> Try to get the new Hakchi 2.20.15 version and use 0.8 Retroarch with core. The new 0.9 retroarch seem to have issue emulate with snes game.(Issue: Black screen then reset to main menu). For in game reset for SNES game or nes game, you need to ensure that use button combination to reset is enable in controller hack (Setting). Then click on the select reset button combination in controller hack to bring up a controller interface. Tick the combination button you want it to reset. Usually people tend to use Down+Select. Hope it help.


thank you i will try in a while!


----------



## Elrinth (Oct 10, 2017)

does it emulate MSU1?


----------



## ital (Oct 10, 2017)

Flipping the small boxarts 90 degrees allows you to add a load more titles onto the main page for those folks that don't like subfolders:






Only thing is you have to redo it all if you add more games, would be a nice hack to add to the software. Also someone fixed the "remove thumbnails" lagging as well:

https://github.com/ClusterM/hakchi2/pull/607


----------



## erolz (Oct 10, 2017)

replicashooter said:


> Flipping the small boxarts 90 degrees allows you to add a load more titles onto the main page for those folks that don't like subfolders:
> 
> Only thing is you have to redo it all if you add more games, would be a nice hack to add to the software. Also someone fixed the "remove thumbnails" lagging as well:



great idea! but how can you flip the boxarts in hakchi? and what's the maximum of titles that will fit on the main page? thanks!


----------



## rsn8887 (Oct 10, 2017)

@MrJason005: But the RPi thing takes >3 minutes to boot up, ~2 minutes to shut down, doesn't even have a power or reset button, the configuration is done using old MS-DOS style text screen menus, roms have to be transferred via ftp (!), because Windows cannot directly access the thing, and none of the themes that come with it look as nice and easy-to-use as the SNES Mini user interface (save states with thumbnails are not even supported). 

No thanks. To each his/her own I guess.


----------



## MrJason005 (Oct 10, 2017)

rsn8887 said:


> @MrJason005: But the RPi thing takes 3 minutes to boot up, and 2 minutes to shut down, doesn't have a power or reset button, and the configuration is done using old MS-DOS style text screens or ssh connection. No thanks. To each his/her own I guess.


Keep in mind that this video is 3 years old, so it has gotten even better than this:

youtu.be/vq99cf1cuk8?t=2m12s

Also, I found this video in under 10 seconds from a google search


----------



## rsn8887 (Oct 10, 2017)

MrJason005 said:


> Keep in mind that this video is 3 years old, so it has gotten even better than this:
> 
> youtu.be/vq99cf1cuk8?t=2m12s
> 
> Also, I found this video in under 10 seconds from a google search



Yup takes forever to boot. That video shows a 40 second boot time for RPi, feels like an eternity. Compare that to ~3 seconds instant boot on my SNES Mini. My own RetroPie takes WAY longer to boot than in the video, because I have more games on it. The more games you put, the slower the RPi boot time. And shutdown is also slow as hell.


----------



## MrJason005 (Oct 10, 2017)

rsn8887 said:


> Yup takes forever to boot. That video shows a 40 second boot time for RPi, feels like an eternity. Compare that to ~3 seconds instant boot on my SNES Mini. My own RetroPie takes WAY longer to boot than in the video, because I have more games on it. The more games you put, the slower the RPi boot time. And shutdown is also slow as hell.


Have you taken into consideration the time needed to actually hack it and sideload your games?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 10, 2017)

MrJason005 said:


> Have you taken into consideration the time needed to actually hack it and sideload your games?


Plug n play?

I'm assuming you mean the SNES classic... Took 5 minutes to add 40 games.. That's with the custom kernel added.


----------



## MrJason005 (Oct 10, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Plug n play?
> 
> I'm assuming you mean the SNES classic... Took 5 minutes to add 40 games.. That's with the custom kernel added.


Doesn't a cold shutdown remove everything (not the games & saves ofc) and require you to redo the exploit?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 10, 2017)

MrJason005 said:


> Doesn't a cold shutdown remove everything (not the games & saves ofc) and require you to redo the exploit?



Exploit? You write the custom kernel when you run the program. It's not like a semi tethered jailbreak or anything.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 10, 2017)

MrJason005 said:


> Doesn't a cold shutdown remove everything (not the games & saves ofc) and require you to redo the exploit?



No, it's permanently on the NAND until you flash the original kernel. Everything you flash is on there until you change it. It's like the NES Classic, this isn't any different.


----------



## Waveracer (Oct 10, 2017)

replicashooter said:


> Flipping the small boxarts 90 degrees allows you to add a load more titles onto the main page for those folks that don't like subfolders:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you flip the small boxarts?


----------



## Dan-the-Rebirth (Oct 10, 2017)

Guys guys when did the topic change to snes mini vs rpi? Can we please stop that OT talk?


----------



## ital (Oct 10, 2017)

erolz said:


> great idea! but how can you flip the boxarts in hakchi? and what's the maximum of titles that will fit on the main page? thanks!





Waveracer said:


> How do you flip the small boxarts?



FTP in, copy the *_small.png files across to your PC, open them up in paint, flip them 90 in paint and FTP them back. To fit even more ROMs on one page simply resize them down to 22x31 (down from 28x40) and you'll be able to fit around 50 titles at once.


----------



## Waveracer (Oct 10, 2017)

replicashooter said:


> FTP in, copy the *_small.png files across to your PC, open them up in paint, flip them 90 in paint and FTP them back. To fit even more ROMs on one page simply resize them down to 22x31 (down from 28x40) and you'll be able to fit around 50 titles at once.


FTP??

So we have to flip them on Paint and use the Browse button to add them again on Hakchi, right?

By the way, for people that do not know this, IT IS CONVENIENT that you backup your kernel file which is in the "hakchi2/dump/" folder.

*EDIT:* Don't you have this problem that you get the C8 error when you remove folders?


----------



## ital (Oct 10, 2017)

If you don't know what FTP is its probably best you leave this alone for the moment as I'm sure it will be included at some point.


----------



## Waveracer (Oct 10, 2017)

replicashooter said:


> If you don't know what FTP is its probably best you leave this alone for the moment as I'm sure it will be included at some point.


I don't have a NES Classic, just a SNES Classic and I haven't done anything beyond adding more games. I don't even have Retroarch installed. Did you check my EDIT question?  I have problems with that.


----------



## erolz (Oct 10, 2017)

Hey guys and girls,
I've got 2 questions:
1. How many games fit on the main SNES screen?
2. How many games fit in a folder?

Thanks!


----------



## ital (Oct 10, 2017)

Waveracer said:


> I don't have a NES Classic, just a SNES Classic and I haven't done anything beyond adding more games. I don't even have Retroarch installed. Did you check my EDIT question?  I have problems with that.



The 90 covers is something you have to do manually, hence why I advised waiting until Hakchi scripts it at some point as messing around with the file system via FTP isn't very newcomer friendly. IIRC C8 errors are usually due to having too many games in a folder, have you tried switching the folder options to auto subfolder and then reuploading? I've tried between a couple and 200 ROMs on my machine and never got the C8 error as long as the folder structure is selected correctly.


----------



## GGC (Oct 10, 2017)

Is it possible to dump the saves from an unhacked SNES Mini? (I have two) Because I would like to transfer my Zelda save from the unhacked one to the hacked one.
I tried but hakchi2 can't connect to the Mini (unhacked) although the driver is already installed.
Thanks!


----------



## Waveracer (Oct 10, 2017)

replicashooter said:


> The 90 covers is something you have to do manually, hence why I advised waiting until Hakchi scripts it at some point as messing around with the file system via FTP isn't very newcomer friendly. IIRC C8 errors are usually due to having too many games in a folder, have you tried switching the folder options to auto subfolder and then reuploading? I've tried between a couple and 200 ROMs on my machine and never got the C8 error as long as the folder structure is selected correctly.


Thank for all. I tried what the_randomizer told me, I selected different options on Settings, Page/Folder structure. I have 76 games, I want to display them together but I get the C8 error every time I turn off the system. What option should I choose exactly?


----------



## PrincessLillie (Oct 11, 2017)

Waveracer said:


> Does anybody know how to solve the sound glitch on Terranigma (without Retroarch)? Is it possible?


It's impossible to fix without using a third-party emulator, like RetroArch.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*ATTENTION:*
Keep *ALL* Super NES Classic vs. Raspberry Pi discussion out of this thread.
Any and all violating posts will be reported as off-topic.


----------



## ital (Oct 11, 2017)

Waveracer said:


> Thank for all. I tried what the_randomizer told me, I selected different options on Settings, Page/Folder structure. I have 76 games, I want to display them together but I get the C8 error every time I turn off the system. What option should I choose exactly?



Pretty sure you can't display that many items on one page without the error.



sks316 said:


> It's impossible to fix without using a third-party emulator, like RetroArch.



You sure? I thought this was fixed in the latest release via a patch to make it run native?


----------



## PrincessLillie (Oct 11, 2017)

replicashooter said:


> You sure? I thought this was fixed in the latest release via a patch to make it run native?


If it was, please provide a source.


----------



## ital (Oct 11, 2017)

sks316 said:


> If it was, please provide a source.



Read what I said, specifically the words "latest release" in relation to hakchi.


----------



## kublai (Oct 11, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Oh, I don't know, maybe because this is legally sanctioned emulation, for one, and it feels more authentic?  No need to buy a case, no need to buy anything extra, no SD card, PSU, heatsink, installing software, no frills. Heaven forbid people want to get this  People suggesting getting a RP3 is becoming anathema. Lol. Sorry, but when you take into account the PCB, SD card, case, PSU, heatsink, controller/adapter, the price is exactly the same as the Snes Classic, so....yeah. To each their own, I guess.



Can you even hook up a SNES controller to the RP3?


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 11, 2017)

kublai said:


> Can you even hook up a SNES controller to the RP3?



With an adapter, sure.


----------



## sammikins_th3_kiddy (Oct 11, 2017)

Does anyone know how to get Zelda: ancient stone tablets’ 4 roms to save into the same folder?


----------



## LukeHasAWii (Oct 11, 2017)

Hmm, would anyone be interested in a hakchi help thread? This seems cluttered for a news thread. Unless that already exists...?


----------



## Captain_N (Oct 11, 2017)

SO i wonder if star ocean works? I bet the Uncompressed 12 megabyte version does. I used that version to make a reproduction cart...


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 11, 2017)

Captain_N said:


> SO i wonder if star ocean works? I bet the Uncompressed 12 megabyte version does. I used that version to make a reproduction cart...



No, it doesn't, it's been tested says so on the compatibility list. The game uses Ex HiROM, and that ROM type won't work.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Oct 11, 2017)

*New release from Cluster! v2.21.*
https://github.com/ClusterM/hakchi2/releases/tag/2.21


----------



## Captain_N (Oct 11, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> No, it doesn't, it's been tested says so on the compatibility list. The game uses Ex HiROM, and that ROM type won't work.


 I see was not aware there was a list yet. i see Tales of Phantasia is not working as well aint that one a Ex HiROM as well being 6megs? And also I see Rock N Roll racing dont work well either. Alot of games work tho....


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 11, 2017)

Captain_N said:


> I see was not aware there was a list yet. i see Tales of Phantasia is not working as well aint that one a Ex HiROM as well being 6megs? And also I see Rock N Roll racing dont work well either. Alot of games work tho....



Yeah, the emulator has pretty high compat, all things considered.

Also trying to figure out a way to hook it up to my 25" monitor while outputting sound to speakers. It's proving to be complicated lol.


----------



## philipx99 (Oct 11, 2017)

LordVash said:


> thank you i will try in a while!


New Hakchi 2.21b with retroarch with core 0.9b release. It seem to fix the black screen issue for snes game launching from retroarch. You can try using this new version. See whether it fix your issue.


----------



## linuxares (Oct 11, 2017)

Wow SNES Mini scalpers are now selling their shitstock with 200+ roms added. They're desperate to get rid of them.


----------



## chartube12 (Oct 11, 2017)

A farmers market near me, had 10 of the snes minis in stock (in there video store) for 150.00 plus tax. My brothers' friend bought 3 of them from there. He did over hear they (the store) had preordered multiples from the two local gamestops, scoring half the preorders from each location. That's is sooo unfair n bull shity.


----------



## loon111 (Oct 11, 2017)

any idea why i can dump an flash kernel on parallels on mac but can't put games on at all? 

really don't know why, any help will be much appreciated
thanks


----------



## BL4Z3D247 (Oct 11, 2017)

sks316 said:


> *New release from Cluster! v2.21.*
> https://github.com/ClusterM/hakchi2/releases/tag/2.21


Some awesome changes in this version. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## captaineos (Oct 11, 2017)

Thank you to Cluster for quickly updating Hakchi with custom options for the video filters.  I am happy to see the readme has three options!

@Cluster Is it possible to have No Bilinear and No 4:3 stretch?  This allows me to keep the integer scale but turn on scan lines


----------



## captaineos (Oct 11, 2017)

EDIT: Solved my question by using the amazing FTP server and going through folders.
Save state were retained after re-adding my lost games.

I rushed to try the --no-smooth and yes it works beautifully.  Just needs an extra option to turn off the 4:3 stretch and I can die a happy man.  Thanks again to this wonderful tool.

Can I clarify the only way to add the custom filter command line to original games is to untick it from the original list and sync your own ROM?


----------



## loon111 (Oct 11, 2017)

loon111 said:


> any idea why i can dump an flash kernel on parallels on mac but can't put games on at all?
> 
> really don't know why, any help will be much appreciated
> thanks


anyone?


----------



## Nico87 (Oct 11, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Yeah, the emulator has pretty high compat, all things considered.
> 
> Also trying to figure out a way to hook it up to my 25" monitor while outputting sound to speakers. It's proving to be complicated lol.



How so? My plan is to hook it up to a Dell UltraSharp U2414H which has an audio line out for my Logitech Z200. Gonna use my headphones from the speakers I think. That's not working for you?


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 12, 2017)

Nico87 said:


> How so? My plan is to hook it up to a Dell UltraSharp U2414H which has an audio line out for my Logitech Z200. Gonna use my headphones from the speakers I think. That's not working for you?



I made a thread, it's an HP Omen 25" LED monitor, 3.5 mm audio out, the manual says nothing on how to use it. I wanted to hook my Snes Classic via HDMI, but I don't know.


----------



## erolz (Oct 12, 2017)

Anyone here got Street Fighter Alpha 2 running on the SNESC? I read you have to apply the "S-DD1 patch" but can not figure out where to find this...


----------



## leon315 (Oct 12, 2017)

if snes mini has a rasperry and it's able to handle Retroarch, technically can it run CPS1/2/3/4 ROMS???


----------



## AyanamiRei (Oct 13, 2017)

OH great, I asked the supermarket to sell mine to someone else. -_- (I thought it wouldn't be possible after all)

Still, the other reason of my cancellation was that it actually looks not really good (euphemism) on a flat computer monitor and there is no way to plug it on a regular cathodic screen.


----------



## Mafia (Oct 13, 2017)

erolz said:


> Anyone here got Street Fighter Alpha 2 running on the SNESC? I read you have to apply the "S-DD1 patch" but can not figure out where to find this...



Works here for me. Tested it out this morning. Just uploaded rom. Not sure if it had to be patch or not. Didn't pay attention but runs with snes borders too.


----------



## cybrian (Oct 13, 2017)

leon315 said:


> if snes mini has a rasperry and it's able to handle Retroarch, technically can it run CPS1/2/3/4 ROMS???


My SNES Mini broke when I stuck raspberries inside it


----------



## Mafia (Oct 13, 2017)

Hakchi 2.21c has this feature 

Scripts autoupdate, so you don't need to reflash custrom kernel after every update.
Does anyone know how this will work?


----------



## nick10101 (Oct 13, 2017)

does anybody know if these games work, or ever will with updates to hakchi.

Illusion of gaia
secret of evermore
star ocean
tales of phantasia
treasures of rudras
bahamut lagoon
romancing saga 3
thanks

ps.  sorry if this has been asked before, i know star ocean will not work, but was wondering if updates to hakchi will fix this?


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 14, 2017)

nick10101 said:


> does anybody know if these games work, or ever will with updates to hakchi.
> 
> Illusion of gaia
> secret of evermore
> ...



Romancing Saga, Treasure of the Rudras and Bahamut Lagoon all run fine*
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...8t2aV5cVswYlnsdKxn9xoIW2Y/edit#gid=2014317767

Only thing is two of three games use pseudo hi-res for text, and may  look a bit blurry, but it's nonissue.


----------



## 1alien1 (Oct 14, 2017)

is there any way yet, to run terranigma eu version without problems?


----------



## nick10101 (Oct 14, 2017)

thanks randomizer.

Do the other run fine with retroarch 1.0?
aka.  
Illusion of gaia
secret of evermore
star ocean
tales of phantasia


----------



## loon111 (Oct 14, 2017)

Hi i have asked this before here an no reply, does anyone know why i cant upload the games through parralells but can dump an flash the firmware at all?

Any help would be much appreciated

Thanks


----------



## Mafia (Oct 14, 2017)

So there's a newer hakchi2.21D out. I have 2.21C so how does it auto update? I'm a bit confused ‍


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 14, 2017)

nick10101 said:


> thanks randomizer.
> 
> Do the other run fine with retroarch 1.0?
> aka.
> ...



Those other games, yes, they should work on RA.


----------



## nick10101 (Oct 15, 2017)

thanks.  one last question regarding retroarch.

If doing this, will the settings in the snes still allow me to switch aspect ratios?  Like full screen, 4:3 and pixel perfect.  thanks


----------



## LordVash (Oct 15, 2017)

if i'm using the 2.20 what should i do for using a newer version? Kernel --> Uninstall?
In that case i will lose all the games that i've already put inside the SNES MINI? (i'm using the zip version not the web one)
Thanks in advance


----------



## CaptainZef (Oct 16, 2017)

does anyone know why it's spitting out a c7 error with an english patched ROM even though i'm using retroarch? other english patched roms work too, so i'm extra confused


----------



## Home_Rowed (Oct 16, 2017)

NicholasCullihal said:


> Does anyone know how to get Zelda: ancient stone tablets’ 4 roms to save into the same folder?


I also want to know if this is possible.


----------



## Jacklack3 (Oct 16, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Hey, at least it wasn't entirely clickbait. I thought it was funny... :thonk:


(i know this is over and done with but) maybe you should've have _"nintendo outraged" /s_


----------



## spyder918 (Oct 16, 2017)

Also trying to figure out a way to hook it up to my 25" monitor while outputting sound to speakers. It's proving to be complicated lol.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> So hilarious man..I was just thinking about how to do this too..seems a lot harder than I initially thought.


----------



## TheRenegadist (Oct 16, 2017)

Ladies and gents, now imagine Hakchi2 with the N64 classic. NOW you're playing with power!


----------



## LordVash (Oct 16, 2017)

philipx99 said:


> New Hakchi 2.21b with retroarch with core 0.9b release. It seem to fix the black screen issue for snes game launching from retroarch. You can try using this new version. See whether it fix your issue.


The problem is not that one, actually i can run the nes games on snes mini. The black screen and back to the menu occurs when i run a nes game without installing the retroarch ( i guess is normal obviusly) . My problem is that i cannot use the savestate function for the NES games because the "reset" button is working only with snes games.
Now i'm running the 2.20 "portable" version, i was wondering what i have to do using a newer portable version (for example uninstall the kernel from previous version executable? ).
Does the new versions of hackichi2 fix this problem?

Edit: with the 2.21d and retroarch 1.0 now the savestate are running fine also for the Nes games and i saw that Cluster added also the autofire on the nes games on the X and Y Buttons *_* i couldn't ask more, really really thanks and good job.
Last thing: i have to figure out how to import and run a MAME game and hope that Cluster will make possible running Dragonball Hyper Dimension, a part of that, AWESOME JOB! Thanks again

Edit2: I make all work, awesome, this is the final console xD!


----------



## erolz (Oct 22, 2017)

Hey guys and girls, I need some help here... somehow I can not get the N64 games working on my mini SNES. They do work on my mini NES btw. 

This are the steps I did:
(Hacked first of course)
- dragged "retroarch with cores.zip" on hackchi2.
- selected "glupen64" and "retroarch" 
- uploaded kernel
- uploaded N64 roms (tested with U and EU versions)

Every N64 game I load brings me back to the home menu...
Maybe I'm doing something wrong here?

Thanks


----------



## RickyEarl (Oct 24, 2017)

Anyone get Illusion of Gaia or Secret of Evermore to work?  I installed RetroArch, and said "Yes" when it asked if I wanted to try another emulator, but both just black screen and drop back to the main menu.


----------



## RickyEarl (Oct 24, 2017)

NVM, got them to work - bad dumps.


----------



## Jukrae (Oct 25, 2017)

RickyEarl said:


> NVM, got them to work - bad dumps.



Have the same problem with SoM  (G) in retroarch :/ it randomly crashes every now and then.


----------

